# veggie juicing recipes?



## Rpr4 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ive been looking around trying to find recipes for vegetable juice. I hate to admit that I can not stand broccoli w/out garlic butter,  celery without ranch, ect. I tasted a cration someone at work made a while back that was really good but all I remember he said was in was kale, spinach,  some kind of seeds. What is a recipe for veggie juice that taste sweet naturallyl


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 19, 2014)

Try this green one
2 green apples, halved 4 stalks celery, leaves removed 1 cucumber 6 leaves kale 1/2 lemon, peeled 1 (1 inch) piece fresh ginger

You can also add a 1/2 can of beets for sweetness.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------

